# Yamaha BD-S677



## bignorm (Oct 8, 2010)

Hello ..

Anyone have any thoughts/experience with Yamaha Blu Ray players..in particular the BD-S677..it looks pretty good on paper and it is currently on sale...

Thanks

Mark :wave:


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

No experience with them, but it would go nicely with my Yamaha receiver. Except my Sony keeps working just fine.
Definitely has all the features I would need, including audio. On sale where?

cheers


----------



## bignorm (Oct 8, 2010)

through Amazon....or B&H photo


----------

